# Immobilizer (المفتاح المشفر)



## العقاب الهرم (14 أغسطس 2009)

سلام الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركات​ 
اليوم جئتكم ببرنامج فلاش من شركة هيونداى عن ال IMMOBILIZER​ 







 



 



 



 



 




الان ناتى للتحميل ​ 

لقد قمت بتقسيم البرنامج الى 7 اجزاء بواقع 10 ميجا لكل جزء​ 

IMMOBILIZER​ 
IMMOBILIZER 1​ 
IMMOBILIZER 2​ 
IMMOBILIZER 3​ 
IMMOBILIZER 4​ 
IMMOBILIZER 5​ 
IMMOBILIZER 6


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

****​


----------



## engr.amin (14 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل .....تستحق عليه تقييم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 أغسطس 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> موضوع جميل .....تستحق عليه تقييم


 
مجرد مرورك على الموضوع يسعدنى اخى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 أغسطس 2009)

----------------------------


----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميرسعيد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

عفوا لاكن يبدوا ان موقع www.4shard.com مقفل 
هل بالامكان ان تقوم بتحميله مره اخرى و لاكن ليس على الرابيد شير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سميرسعيد قال:


> عفوا لاكن يبدوا ان موقع www.4shard.com مقفل
> هل بالامكان ان تقوم بتحميله مره اخرى و لاكن ليس على الرابيد شير


 
عذرا اخى الموقع غير مقفل
جرب التحميل مرة اخرى​


----------



## مندير (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ياأخي جدا


----------



## بنوتة مسلمة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
بس هو اول حاجة بس هي اللي شغاله والباقي مش شغال


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بنوتة مسلمة قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> بس هو اول حاجة بس هي اللي شغاله والباقي مش شغال



اذا كنتى تقصدين روابط التحميل فهى تعمل اختى وقد تاكدت منها
ام انكى تقصدين شيئا اخر​


----------



## رفعت سلطان (22 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
ولك الف تحية وشكر اخوك
 رفعت سلطان


----------



## بوب رام (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## auto_prof (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراا يا باشمهندس على الموضوع


----------



## بنوتة مسلمة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايوه فعلا هي الروابط شغاله بس بعد لما بتنزل مش بتشتغل مش عارفة ايه السبب
*


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا ياشمهندس العقاب الهرم على هذا الموضوع
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك
مع تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بنوتة مسلمة قال:


> *ايوه فعلا هي الروابط شغاله بس بعد لما بتنزل مش بتشتغل مش عارفة ايه السبب*



فعلا يا اختى قد تنبهت لهذا الشئ لكن الحل بسيط
الملفات تعمل على برنامج winzip عليك فقط تعديل تسمية الملف وجعله مثل هذا المثال ونفس الشى مع البقية ((هذا بالنسبة لمن قام بتحميل الملفات مسبقا)) فقد عدلتها الان من على الموقع

IMMOBILIZER3.zip

بدلا عن 

IMMOBILIZER.z03

وعذرا لكل الاخوة و الاخوات

​


----------



## السوداني الاسد (17 أبريل 2010)

موضوع يستحق التثبيت اخى العقاب بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دويكات (17 فبراير 2011)

هل لديك معلومات عن طريقه إلغاء هاذا النظام من كمبيوتر السيارة أو البن كود تامفتاح لجميع السيارات


----------



## جراح فلسطين (18 فبراير 2011)

ان شاء الله ساحمل الراوبط
بس ملاحظة عزيزي العقاب الهرم
اغلبية السيارات الحديثة متل اوبل التي موديلها فوق 95 عند استبدال ecu لا تشتغل 
لان الكمبيوتر القديم يكون مشفر على المفتاح الاصلي


----------



## black88star (18 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور يديك الف عافية


----------



## adnan hashim (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جروح الرافدين (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم عزيزي سؤال مهم هذا البرنامج وين بيشتغل على الحاسبة ام على ماذا ارجوا ارسال المعلومة على الاميل وتقبل تحياتي اخوك جروح الرافدين xxxxxxxx ولكم جزيل الشكر

اخى الكريم
*يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 مايو 2011)

جروح الرافدين قال:


> السلام عليكم عزيزي سؤال مهم هذا البرنامج وين بيشتغل على الحاسبة ام على ماذا وتقبل تحياتي اخوك جروح الرافدين ولكم جزيل الشكر



البرنامج يعمل على جهاز الكمبيوتر يا اخى


----------



## بو المفاتيح (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

